# Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?



## rookie80

Moinsen zusammen!

Bin neu hier und hätte gern mal eine kurze Empfehlung bezüglich einer Ruten-/Rollenkombi für's Popperfischen auf GT vom Boot aus.
Werde mir als Rute die Shimano Lesath Kaibutsu mit 300g WG zulegen und brauche noch eine passende Rolle. Reicht eine 10000er Stella SW oder soll ich doch lieber mit einer 18000 oder 20000er zulegen? Einsatzgebiet ist das schwere Fischen mit Poppern und Stickbaits vom Boot aus.
Danke schon einmal im Vorraus für Eure Tipps!

MfG
Rookie80


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

Moin Moin, sicherlich wirst du demnächst von 10 Leuten mindestens 4 Verschiedene Antworten bekommen...
ICH kann Dir nur raten leg ein paar Euro´s mehr an und kauf dir gleich ne Accurate Twin Spin!!!Die einzige Stationärrolle mit dem Twin-Drag System, d.h. sie wird 2 Seitig gebremst (oben und unten)...
Es ist und bleibt die stärkste Rolle der Welt, alles aus dem Block gefräst...
Umnd beim GT Fischen kannst und darfst du keine Kompromisse machen...

Fertig aus 

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## BIG WHITE

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

hallo,
wenn Du auf große GT, sagen wir mal 25kg+ aus
bist, dann Stella 18000 SW (die 20000 SW ist wegen
der geringeren Übersetzung eher fürs Jiggen) oder die
Saltiga Dogfight. bei diesen Rollen gehst Du kein Risiko,
auch wenn sie nicht aus dem vollen geschnitzt  sind|supergri

Die shimano kaibatsu, ich weiß nicht?? für etwas mehr 
Geld gibt es viel bessere Ruten, wo liegt Deine Schmerzgrenze?

BigWhite#h


----------



## rookie80

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

@ Boot Angler
Dafür sind doch Foren da, um mal ein paar Meinungen zusammen zu bekommen. Klar, dass nicht alle derselben Auffassung sein können. Danke für Deinen Tip mit der Rolle!

@ Big White
Gut hätten wir das Problem mit der Rollengröße gelöst! Danke!
Was hast Du gegen die Shimano Lesath Kaibutsu?
Wenn Du einen besseren Stock empfehlen kannst, dann lass ich mich gern mal beraten!
Bevor ich einen teuren Fehler mache...

Hast Du zufällig noch einen Tipp, was ich als Hauptschnur verwenden sollte?
Als Vorfach wollte ich entweder ein aus 100lbs Twisted Leader fischen oder 120er Material einspleißen bzw. diesen hier verwenden:

http://http://www.jigsdirect.com/eMerchantPro/pc/fishing_knots.asp

Danke im Vorraus!

rookie80


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

Meine Kombo, die ich durchweg empfehlen kann:

Saltiga 6500 Expedition (schnell genug) und eine CTS Seamaster Popper (http://www.ctsfishing.com/seamasterpopperpro.php) - die Rute müsstest Du dir allerdings bauen lassen. Ich hab den 80lbs Blank und das Wurfgewicht ist ca. 30%-50% höher als angegeben. Evtl. hätte daher auch der 50lbs Blank gereicht ... ?!


----------



## BIG WHITE

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

Nun, die Kaibatsu wird nur in Europa vertrieben in Japan
ist die Rute wohl unverkäuflich zumindest nicht zu dem
Preis den ich gesehen hab, gehe ich richtig in der Annahme,
daß die Rute um die 500 Euro kostet?

Standardlänge einer GT-Popping Rute ist 8,6 Fuß also 
ca.266cm dies ist ein Kompromis zwischen Wurfweite und
Drillverhalten, WG von 300g?? Meine Stärkste hat  200g 
angegeben, dafür aber ist die maximale Bremskraft mit 14kg
schon  heftig, kenne niemanden der mit solcher Bremskraft 
fischt, 5-7 kg sind  normal.

Bevor ich Dir zu einer Carpenter, Tenryu, Smith oder
Fisherman rate (ab 650 Euro in Japan!) kauft doch die
Daiwa Saltiga GT 8,6 ist zwar nicht made in Japan aber
eine sehr gute Rute, die ich mal gehabt habe und  vom
Preisleistungsverhältnis viel besser als die Kaibatsu.
Leider ist die Rute sehr schwer zu bekommen, hab für
Dich mal recherchiert bei www.pechextreme.com in
Frankreich bekommst Du die noch und zwar für unglaubliche
299 Euro (lag früher in Europa bei ca.459 Euro).

Zum Vorfach und Hauptschnur: ich würde eine gute
Geflochtene mit 50-70lbs nehmen, die beste aber auch
sehr teuer ist die Varivas Avani GT, ansonsten kann man
auch die Fireline z.B.0,32 verwenden oder die PowerPro, leider
lässt sich die Fireline nicht mit einem PR Knoten mit dem
Vorfach verbinden( wg.der Oberflächenbeschichtung) und
die Power Pro neigt zum abfärben.
Normalerweise sollte die Vorfachstärke sich nach der 
Hauptschnurstärke richten, beim Trolling sind es ~3X
bei Popping würde ich 2 bis max.2,5X nehmen also 100-150
lbs am besten Fluorocarbon.
Diese Stärke macht aber nur Sinn wenn man einen PR Knoten
verwendet, sonst ist eine 150lbs Monoline sehr schwer
knotbar. Falls Du einen PR Knoten nicht kennst, kannst
über google auf diversen jap.Seiten eine Videoanleitung
finden.


BigWhite#h


----------



## rookie80

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

Super! Danke für die vielen Infos, haben mich schon etwas weiter gebracht bei der Entscheidung.

Zu den Ruten: Habe Shops gefunden wo die Stöcke von Carpenter so um die 500 - 600 Euro liegen, mal sehen vielleicht wird es ja doch noch eine andere Rute als die Shimano!

Die 80lbs Varivas GT gibt es auch schon in 600m Lauflänge für um die 185,- Euro.

Hat vielleicht noch einer einen Tipp bezüglich ner guten und zuverlässigen inländisch wie ausländischen Bezugsquelle (Shop) für diverse Popper, Stickbaits, Pencil-Popper etc. Interessant wären die von Orion Lures, Carpenter, Fisherman ... und was sonst noch so alles "bissfördernd" ist.:q

MfG
rookie80


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*



Tiagra12 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob er hier angemeldet ist, aber im big game board triffst Du auf "Thomas", der kann Dir in Sachen Popper und Stickbaits ganz sicher helfen!


 
Ja, Du hast recht, Du hast keine Ahnung. Wenn man schon auf das Big Game Fishing Board verweist, dann sollte man sich doch besser von GT Carsten beraten lassen, der seine Popper und Stickbaits selber baut. 

Die Accurate TwinSpin SR 30 ist mit Sicherheit das beste bisher genannte Produkt. Außerdem kauft man sich so eine Rolle nicht, um GTs von 5 bis 25 kg zu landen, sondern weil man den 60 kg GT landen will. Die Rute dafür wird man sich in Japan besorgen müssen, da hilft leider auch kein Blank von Sportex. 

Ich fische selber eine Stella 10000 FA, werde diese jedoch demnächst durch eine Accurate TwinSpin SR 30 ersetzen. 
Im Vergleich zu den neuen Stella-Modellen kann man fast vom selben Preis sprechen. Bei gleichen Preisverhältnissen, ist die Accurate TwinSpin SR 30 deutlich zu bevorzugen. 

Für Fische in der Größenordnung von 25 kg gibt es eine ganze Reihe preiswerterer Rollen, die das locker bewerkstelligen. Da bekommt man für ca. 180 $ sogar noch eine Ersatzspule mit dazu. Da wäre selbst eine Stella 8000 FA rausgeschmissenes Geld. |wavey: 

Gruß

zandermouse 

P.S. Die Tiagra 12 ist meine erste Wahl zum Köderfische fangen. :q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*



zandermouse schrieb:


> ...
> Die Accurate TwinSpin SR 30 ist mit Sicherheit das beste bisher genannte Produkt. Außerdem kauft man sich so eine Rolle nicht, um GTs von 5 bis 25 kg zu landen, sondern weil man den 60 kg GT landen will. Die Rute dafür wird man sich in Japan besorgen müssen, da hilft leider auch kein Blank von Sportex.
> 
> Ich fische selber eine Stella 10000 FA, werde diese jedoch demnächst durch eine Accurate TwinSpin SR 30 ersetzen.
> Im Vergleich zu den neuen Stella-Modellen kann man fast vom selben Preis sprechen. Bei gleichen Preisverhältnissen, ist die Accurate TwinSpin SR 30 deutlich zu bevorzugen.
> 
> :q


 
Das ist ja das was ich schrieb, sicherlich ist ein 20kg Fisch mit ner Stella zu halten und auch zu Landen, allerdings ist und bleibt ein GT das brachialste was man(n)  seinem Gerät antun kann...
Ohne dem "Hinterherfahren" mit dem Boot ist so ein GT mit KEINEM GERÄT DER WELT zu stoppen...

deshalb GLEICH was ordentliches um nicht seinen Traumfisch zu verlieren...

Gell Zandermouse??

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*



Tiagra12 schrieb:


> ... und wieviele der von Thomas selbst gebauten Popper hast Du schon in der Hand gehalten?
> 
> ... und wieviele GT über 25 kg hast Du schon gelandet?
> 
> ... und wieviele Sportex Kev Blanks hast Du beim Poppern schon zerlegt?
> 
> ... und wieviele Gt über 60 kg hast Du mit Deiner Twin Spin schon gelandet?
> 
> Ah ja! #h
> 
> P.S. Ich brauche keine TI 12 für meine Köderfische, warum wohl?


 

Und DU?????

|uhoh:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

Und das gibt Dir das recht einen Post so zu kommentieren??
Es ist schon eine ziemliche Überheblichkeit in deinen Zeilen zu lesen was einfach fehl am Platze ist und das bei deinem 7. Posting...
Es wird hier nach Erfahrungen und Tips gefragt, die bei 16000 Usern sicherlich verschieden ausfallen (wie ich es schon in meinem 1. Posting dieses Themas schrieb).
Aber auch DU wirst mir recht geben das ein großer GT OHNE dem zurückfahren mit dem Boot mit KEINEM Gerät zu stoppen ist (Wenn du anderer Meinung bist schön, ist aber dann kein Zeichen von großer Kompetenz...denn selbst mein Guide aus Südafrika und die Jungs von den Kap Verden bestätigen das aus Erfahrung) 
Und dann den Tip, ein paar mehr €uro´s auszugeben und statt ner Stella ne Twin Spin zu kaufen, hier so arrogant runterzuspielen ist einfach fehl am Platz, Sorry...
Denn für diese Fischerei sind nunmal Accurate die erste Wahl und das Gerät für´s Leben...
Sollte sich der Ersteller dieses Themas dann für eine Stella entscheiden weil er davon Überzeugt ist ist es ja i.O. aber es sollte doch die (absolut berechtigte) nennung der Accurate nicht so runter gespielt werden...


Nun hoffe ich auf weitere, hoffendlich Sachlichere, Post´s zum Thema...

PEACE |wavey:

Mirco

PS: Info´s zu den genannten Rollen gibts unter www.accurate-fishing.com


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> kaum ist das Mäuschen da gibts wieder Zoff #q- ignoriert den Vogel halt einfach.... macht echt keinen Spass hier mitzulesen.....


 
Hi Martin, 

Ich habe Nichts gegen Deine unsachliche Kritik,
aber warum postest Du eigentlich hier ?

Du kennst sicherlich die Weite des Pazifiks und
die Stille des indischen Ozeans von den Postkarten,
die Dir echte Meeresangler schicken. 
Aber berechtigt
Dich das, dieses Forum hier zuzumüllen ?

Warum kannst Du denn nicht in Deinem Bodden bleiben ?

Ich habe von Dir hier noch *Nichts* gelesen, was annähernd
zum Thema passte ! Fang doch erst einmal einen Schwertträger bevor Du hier rumschwallst. 

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

Ich habe heute das erste mal auf Tune mit der Combo gepoppert. Sie sind kurz aufgetaucht u. haben aber meinen Popper ignoriert. 
Egal morgen werde ich es wieder versuchen.
Kurz gesagt ich habe mir die Kaibutsu Monster 300 g WG. gekauft um was kräftiges auf dem Boot zu haben.
Sie soll mit der Stella FA 20000 einfach das obere Ende meiner Ausrüstung abdecken um mit einem schweren Popper o. ein Köderfisch bei Gelegenheit griffbereit am Boot zu sein.
Ich finde dass das Handteil etwas zu lang ist u. mann lange Arme braucht. Sonst ist für mich, die Combo , auch zum Popper geeignet. 
Den ganzen Tag mit der Combo werfen, möchte ich nicht. Morgen nehme ich auch ein grossen Popper mit, mal sehn wie er sich macht, an der Rute.

:vik:G. Tortugaf


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

@rookie80 - die von Tiagra angesprochenen Popper von Thomas findest Du hier www.xhoff.de . Die sind robust und fangen.
Egal was Du dir letztendlich für Popper kaufst, nimm schwarzes Isolierband mit, um die Farbe bei Bedarf zu reduzieren.

Ansonsten viel Spass bei der Produktauswahl - und lass Dich nicht von Profilneurotikern mit schlechter Erziehung verunsichern.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*



Tiagra12 schrieb:


> ... und wieviele der von Thomas selbst gebauten Popper hast Du schon in der Hand gehalten?
> 
> ... und wieviele GT über 25 kg hast Du schon gelandet?
> 
> ... und wieviele Sportex Kev Blanks hast Du beim Poppern schon zerlegt?
> 
> ... und wieviele Gt über 60 kg hast Du mit Deiner Twin Spin schon gelandet?
> 
> Ah ja! #h
> 
> P.S. Ich brauche keine TI 12 für meine Köderfische, warum wohl?


 
Ich meinte lediglich DIESEN Post von DIR!!! Und der ist absolut nicht Sachlich ... 
Und ich habe deine Kompetenz nicht in Frage gestellt, lediglich 
eine in Klammern gesetzte Bemerkung



> Aber auch DU wirst mir recht geben das ein großer GT OHNE dem zurückfahren mit dem Boot mit KEINEM Gerät zu stoppen ist (Wenn du anderer Meinung bist schön, ist aber dann kein Zeichen von großer Kompetenz...denn selbst mein Guide aus Südafrika und die Jungs von den Kap Verden bestätigen das aus Erfahrung)


 
Und wenn Dich das in irgendeiner Weise beleidigt oder verunglimpft hat tut es mir leid!

Aber nun halte ich mich hier zurück und überlasse Euch das Feld, da ich ja keine Ahnung habe...

Liebe Grüße#h

Mirco


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

@tiagra ... durchgefärbt - ok, dennoch finde ich Tape recht praktisch, um mal kurz den "Anstrich" zu modifizieren. Was willst Du sonst tun, wenn dein letzer "Schwarzer" sich verabschiedet hat .... und Du nur noch Pink hast, die Fische den aber nicht wollen? Tape ist immer gut  ...für viele Dinge

Gruss Nick


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

Ich fische die Twin Spin z.ZT (und seit einem Jahr) mit einer 30kg Power Pro, allerdings NOCH nicht zum GT Fischen sondern bis jetzt "nur" zum Fischen auf Island.
Habe mir diese Rolle aber gekauft weil u.a. eine 10000 Stella (die auch "kleinere GT´s" bis knapp 40Pfd fing) nach nur 2 Jahren den Dienst Quittiert hat und ne vergleichbare Rolle (Dogfight 6500) fast das gleiche Geld kostet wie die Twin Spin...
Aber z.B. meine Boss Magnum 870 LH Fische ich bereits seit 3 Jahren und (für MICH) gibt es nichts vergleichbares zu einer Accurate, allein durch die "Twin-Drag" Technik ist und bleibt es einfach die geilste und gleichmäßigste Bremse die ich in meinem (sehr ausgefüllten) Anglerleben gefischt habe.
Und genau DAS ist der Grund warum ich dem eröffner des Thema´s hierzu einer Accurate geraten habe, denn WENN mann bereit ist so viel Geld für eine Rolle zu Zahlen sollte man wegen ein paar € keinen "kompromiss" machen...
Ich weiß das die Saltiga Dogfight ne geile Rolle ist, allerdings ist (MEINER MEINUNG NACH!) eine Accurate wegen der doppelten und feiner justierbaren Bremse UND eben wegen der Tatsache das ALLES aus dem Block gefräst wird, die erste Wahl...

so, und nun wieder PEACE #h


----------



## rookie80

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

Moin Männer,

mensch da habe ich aber 'ne Lawine losgetreten was?
Geht's hier immer so "heiß" her?:q

Danke für die hilfreichen und ausführlichen Tipps!

Eine Penn Spinfisher 850ssm habe ich sicherheitshalber als günstiges Arbeitstier & Ersatzrolle dabei!

Bei der Schnur bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, was ich nehmen soll?
Habe vor Jahren mal negative Erfahrungen mit der Power Pro gemacht in pucto Windperücken beim Werfen. Ich wäre aber durchaus bereit, mal wieder eine Schnurfüllung mitzunehmen. Zum Poppern lieber die 30kg/0,36mm oder die 40kg/0,41mm Variante?
Ist die Whiplash Crystal eine Alternative in 0,28mm/46,9kg?
Welches Vorfachmaterial (Hersteller) ist empfehlenswert?

Grüße
rookie80


----------



## Dart

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*



Tiagra12 schrieb:


> Ich nutze die von Big White schon erwähnte Fireline 0,32 in der Farbe grün (eher gelb). Die Firireline angle ich schon viele Jahre bei allen möglichen Arten der Spinnangelei und bin so rein gefühlsmäßig der Auffassung, dass die gelbe Leine besser beschichtet ist als die Variante "smoke"!
> 
> Der eine oder andere Schnursalat wird sich bei der extrem materialbelastenden Popperei nicht immer so ganz vermeiden lassen. Bei mir war eine Ursache einfach oft, dass ich die Spule zu voll geknallt habe. Nachdem die ersten 20 - 30 m runtergeschnitten waren, lief es jedoch ohne Probleme!
> 
> Als Vorfachmaterial nutze ich ein Fluoro Carbon der Firma DUEL in der Variante 120 lbs.


Das Fluo von Duel ist wirklich klasse...aber ne Fireline???
Das ist wie ein fetter Schwamm und eher kontraproduktiv zum Poppern. Es gibt so viele gute Coated Lines die zigmal besser sind. (Varivas und Co)
Just my 2 cents, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

@rookie80,

ich habe mit dem Poppern folgendermaßen begonnen:
Reiserute: DAM Steel-Power Boot 30 lbs bestückt mit einer Okuma Eclipz Ez90.
Ich kannte die Stelle vom Tauchen und wußte, dass dort regelmäßig große
GTs zu sehen waren. Und mit groß meine ich Teile von über einem Meter
länge. Nach dem 10. Wurf hat so ein Teil gebissen. Die Bremse war dicht.
Das hat den GT jedoch nicht gestört. Ich dachte ich habe 'ne Karpfenrolle und vergessen den Freilauf rauszunehmen. 
Mit einer Penn Spinfisher habe ich dann garnicht erst weiter gemacht, sondern mir gleich die Stella besorgt. :q

Allerdings bin ich beim jiggen schon wieder zu einer leichteren Rolle übergegangen,
weil ich 500g Rollengewicht für das stundenlange Speedjiggen schon für heftig genug
halte. Für das alltägliche Jiggen auf Fische bis 15 kg habe ich eine Okuma VS55 ins Auge
gefasst. In einem US-Forum gab es diese Empfehlung. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich da 350m 40lbs Power Pro draufbekomme. Mit 16 Kugellagern und 500g
Gewicht müsste das gehen. Für um die 120 € ist sogar noch eine Ersatzspule mit dabei. :k
Hat Jemand diese Rolle schon gefischt ? Es muss also nicht immer teuer sein.;+

Da ich oft von sehr kleinen Booten aus fische, muss ich auch 
mit Schiffbruch rechnen.
Dann wäre der Verlust einer Stella sehr bitter.  

@Tiagra12, Ich nehme nur noch grüne Schnur. Bei der gelben Schnur blieben beim Jiggen sämtliche Tunabisse aus.           

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Da ich oft von sehr kleinen Booten aus fische, muss ich auch
> mit Schiffbruch rechnen.
> Dann wäre der Verlust einer Stella sehr bitter.


 
Wenn ich mit einen Boot fahre, mit welchen ich schon vorher Schiffbruch einrechnen muss, ist irgendwas arg falsch ...


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit einen Boot fahre, mit welchen ich schon vorher Schiffbruch einrechnen muss, ist irgendwas arg falsch ...


;+;+;+

Auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand.
Es wäre geradezu leichtsinnig keinen Schiffbruch mit
einzuplanen. Das sind dann nämlich die Boote,
die über keinerlei Rettungsmittel, wie Schwimmwesten,
Rettungsboote usw. verfügen. Auch die Titanic galt
seinerzeit als unsinkbar. Ich würde nicht zum Angeln
auf das offene Meer raus fahren, ohne mir sicher zu sein, einen Schiffbruch auch zu überleben.

Wozu soll ich denn eine 26 Meter Yacht mieten, nur weil ich
angeln will. Im Straßenverkehr fahre ich ja auch keinen Panzer, sondern verlasse mich auf meine Airbags.:m

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## zandermouse

*Okuma V- System*

@rookie80,

ich habe doch Tatsache ein Video gefunden, wo mit dieser Rolle ein GT gefangen wird. Ist zwar nicht der größte, aber immerhin kann man bei dem Preis Nichts verkehrt machen.
Aufrüsten kann man immer noch. 

http://www.kewego.de/video/iLyROoafMdlM.html

Falls Jemand unbedingt was Eigenes im Gepäck haben will und nicht gleich in eine Stella investieren will, weil er vielleicht garnicht weiß, wann die nächste Gelegenheit kommt, sollte hier zugreifen. :m

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

Tja, Wollebre ... das muss leider an den Ferkelfahnder weitergeleitet werden


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

#d#d#d


Wollebre schrieb:


> Rookie, sag mal in welchem Land du poppen gehen willst.


Na aber sowas von


----------



## rookie80

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

Moin Männers,

Tatort: Malediven

Habe auch viel Gutes über die Spiderwire Stealth in 0,35mm/51,2kg oder 0,30mm/33,9kg gehört oder gelesen.

Wenn jemand das weiß: Könnte man die zur Not auch mit 'ner "hollow braided line" direkt an ein 150-170lbs Shockleader spleißen?

Danke

Grüße
rookie80


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*



rookie80 schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> Tatort: Malediven
> 
> Habe auch viel Gutes über die Spiderwire Stealth in 0,35mm/51,2kg oder 0,30mm/33,9kg gehört oder gelesen.


 
Na dann kauf die mal und berichte uns noch mehr "Gutes" über diese Schnur. Ich bleibe bei meiner Power Pro, weil sie vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar ist. 



rookie80 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand das weiß: Könnte man die zur Not auch mit 'ner "hollow braided line" direkt an ein 150-170lbs Shockleader spleißen?


 
So ein Blödsinn !  Viel Spaß, auf dem Poppsofa in den Malediven ! 

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## rookie80

*AW: Welche Rolle für's Popperfischen auf GT?*

Moinsen,

hab mir ebenfalls 'nen kleinen Vorrat geordert. Denke die Schnur passt schon!

Vielleicht schaff ich es ja nach Berlin, mal schauen was der Terminplan hergibt.

Werde mcih mal mit dem Kollegen Jetblack in Verbindung setzen - DANKE!

Grüße
rookie80


----------

